# GPU-Z 0.7.1 Crashing on Launch GTX 560 SLI



## Section_8 (May 27, 2013)

Hi, I've got two GTX 560s in SLI using the latest drivers from nVidia (320.18) and GPU-Z is crashing on launch instantly at the splash screen.

Anything I can do to help fix this?

I'm running Windows 7 x64 fully patched


----------



## W1zzard (May 27, 2013)

Are you willing to try a few test builds? Do you have an instant messenger? Skype (just text chat, not gonna call you)?

My IM details are on the left













<---------------


----------



## Section_8 (May 27, 2013)

turns out I had slightly out of date onboard Intel HD 3000 drivers and it was causing the app to crash. Epic response time to the dev!!


----------



## Daneel (Jun 12, 2013)

*Same problem*

I just installed a EVGA 670 Signature 2, and GPU-z 0.71 is crashing upon launch.

I'm using the Nvidia 320.18 drivers.  System is:

i5 750
8GB RAM (4 x 2GB)
Gigabyte P55A-UD3R
Windows 7 Home 64-bit

Any suggestions what might be behind this?

I tried an older version, 0.6x, and it did the same thing.  Also, I installed EVGA Precision X, which bundles Riva Tuner to monitor stats, and that also crashes - RTTS.exe.  Though it might be related?

Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 12, 2013)

when you start gpuz after the crash, do you get an opencl warning? like "opencl crashed last time gpuz was loaded. do you want to disable open cl detection?"


----------



## Daneel (Jun 12, 2013)

No I don't get any such warning.  I looked in the error log and it's some sort of exception handler with an associated dll.  I can't remember off the top of my head, but I'll post it this evening when I get home from work.

I am worried because I picked the card up second hand and want to make sure it's ok.

Thanks very much for the fast response!


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 12, 2013)

which dll ?


----------



## Daneel (Jun 12, 2013)

*Error log*

GPU-Z.0.7.1 caused an Access Violation (0xc0000005) 
in module nvwgf2um.dll at 0023:53a63d2a.

Exception handler called in AfxWinMain.
Error occurred at 6/12/2013 19:40:58.
C:\no installer\GPU-Z.0.7.1.exe, run by Daneel.
Operating system:  unknown Windows version (6.1.7601).
4 processor(s), type 586.
41% memory in use.
0 MBytes physical memory.
0 MBytes physical memory free.
0 MBytes paging file.
0 MBytes paging file free.
2048 MBytes user address space.
1858 MBytes user address space free.
Write to location 00000064 caused an access violation.

Context:
EDI:    0x05a7e490  ESI: 0x05b10668  EAX:   0x00000000
EBX:    0x05a7e4b4  ECX: 0xffffffff  EDX:   0x00000000
EIP:    0x53a63d2a  EBP: 0x0018a7f8  SegCs: 0x00000023
EFlags: 0x00010246  ESP: 0x0018a7dc  SegSs: 0x0000002b

Bytes at CS:EIP:
01 48 64 8b 86 ec 00 00 00 39 b4 97 a8 00 00 00 

I uploaded the full error log and crashdump here.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 12, 2013)

Do you have an instant messenger, so we can go through a few test builds ?


----------



## qubit (Jun 12, 2013)

Daneel, the latest nvidia 320.18 drivers are known to be problematic in some cases, so perhaps try rolling back to the previous driver and see how you get on?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 12, 2013)

daniel's issue was caused by a bug in the nvidia drivers. added workaround code for it. will be included in next release


----------



## Daneel (Jun 12, 2013)

Most responsive dev ever!  Thanks a lot


----------



## qubit (Jun 12, 2013)

qubit said:


> Daneel, the latest nvidia 320.18 drivers are known to be problematic in some cases, so perhaps try rolling back to the previous driver and see how you get on?





W1zzard said:


> daniel's issue was caused by a bug in the nvidia drivers. added workaround code for it. will be included in next release



Dammit, it's nice to be right when I'm troubleshooting.


----------



## Daneel (Jun 13, 2013)

I was experiencing problems with other apps, not just gpu-z, and after a lot more digging, got to the bottom of it - DisplayLink.  I was using it to allow my iPad to act as an external monitor.  It worked fine with my Radeon card, but seems to interfere with the Nvidia driver.

I hope this information helps


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 13, 2013)

Daneel said:


> I was experiencing problems with other apps, not just gpu-z, and after a lot more digging, got to the bottom of it - DisplayLink.  I was using it to allow my iPad to act as an external monitor.  It worked fine with my Radeon card, but seems to interfere with the Nvidia driver.
> 
> I hope this information helps



so did you uninstall the displaylink software? or upgraded it?

old gpuz works now, too ?


----------



## Daneel (Jun 13, 2013)

I uninstalled it.  GPU-z 0.71 now works perfectly.


----------

